# Smoked goat stew



## akdutchguy (Feb 2, 2017)

So my brother in law called me and said he has some goat chops he needs to get rid of. I have never done goat before but I figure slow smoked and stewed can't be that bad. Got a quick brine going with some salt, sugar, oranges, lemon juice, and lime juice. After 2 hours in the brine it was off to the smoker. 













image.jpg



__ akdutchguy
__ Feb 2, 2017





got the drum fired up and loaded with some mesquite. I don't use mesquite much but I figured I would give it a shot. Loaded up the chops.












image.jpg



__ akdutchguy
__ Feb 2, 2017





Hope it turns out good. I also started a broth with some beef ox tail and a variety of spices. I didn't measure anything just grabbed most of the spice in the cupboard and dumped in until it smelled good. I will taste it when the meat is cooked. I cut up some potatoes and carrots and threw them in. 












image.jpg



__ akdutchguy
__ Feb 2, 2017





Will throw the goat in when it is done smoking. See how this goes. 
Jason


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

That should be good. Goat is usually pretty good. Great pics. Let us know on the finished product and your thoughts.... I'll be waiting.


----------



## akdutchguy (Feb 2, 2017)

It sure smells good. 












image.jpg



__ akdutchguy
__ Feb 2, 2017





Will keep you updated. Smokers running good. It's 18 degrees out and it's been holding 245 since I put it on. 
Jason


----------



## akdutchguy (Feb 2, 2017)

Just for future reference goat fat is hyper flammable. I got the goat out of the smoker. The smell was amazing. I thought I would fire up the grill and crisp up the meat. Had a kid emergency and when I got out to the grill it was engulfed in flames. I would have taken a picture but the firefighter in me told me I should put it out before it caught the house. When I got the fire out things were pretty ugly. I was able to salvage most of the meat. A few the dog will dine on. I put the meat in the broth and it is simmering away. I hope the bitterness isn't overpowering. I tried some of the meat. It was AMAZING. 












image.jpg



__ akdutchguy
__ Feb 2, 2017





Jason


----------



## akdutchguy (Feb 2, 2017)

image.jpg



__ akdutchguy
__ Feb 2, 2017


















image.jpg



__ akdutchguy
__ Feb 2, 2017





Now for the taste test. 

The meat was fall apart tender. The smoke taste was right on. 3 hours in mesquite. The broth was very rich. I can't remember what all I put in. I remember 5 cloves of garlic, 2 bay leaves roughly a Tbs each marjoram, onion powder, tumeric,  curry powder, coriander, a tsp summer savory, and sage, 1/2 t. Allspice, and some salt to taste. 
A couple things I would change. I would not stew the meat. I would smoke for 3-4 hours then wrap until they fall apart. When it is done cooking I would still either pan sear or grill without leaving












image.jpg



__ akdutchguy
__ Feb 2, 2017






Then eat on the side of the soup with the chimichuri. Oh and an ice cold beverage of your choice. 
Jason


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks good and you had an adventure...BUT...Now you see the value of keeping it simple. You had A LOT going on there  that did taste good but covered the sweet and savory notes of the goat. The Chimichuri would work well...JJ


----------



## akdutchguy (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Chef Jimmy,
I always get caught up trying to do too much. Need to KISS it. Live and learn. The kids demolished it. 
Jason


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds like it would have been great lo, But at least you still got some of it. ANd yep Chimichuri  would have been great with that. I have only had it a couple times. Hard to get up here.


----------



## akdutchguy (Feb 3, 2017)

The chimichuri I made needed more cilantro. It was a good compliment to the meat. I have some more goat so I will refine this meal for sure. 
Jason


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 3, 2017)

Love goat and that stew looks like it would be great on a cold day.


----------



## disco (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks very tasty but is scary to me. She Who Must Be Obeyed always calls me an old goat. This recipe might give her ideas.

Disco


----------



## akdutchguy (Feb 5, 2017)

That's funny Disco. Will change things next time. All in all it was a pretty good old goat 
Jason


----------

